# المنظومات الهيدروليكية



## أحمد صلاح عبود (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم.. من عنده كتاب (باللغة العربية) عن المنظومات الهيدروليكية (صيانة، تنصيب، صناعة, أي شرح مفصل عن المنظومات) أرجو رفعها في المنتدى للحاجة الماسة لها... شكرا ً


----------



## المهاجر35 (24 أبريل 2009)

الهدروليك عالم لا حدود له 
استطيع مساعدتك اذا ححدت لي اي شيء تريدوخاصةفي
مضخات الخرسانة-خلاط الخرسانة-steering pump-hydrulic pump-الدارات الهيدروليكية
وعلى كل حال فاءن اي دارة هيدروليكية تتالف من:
الهيدروليك بمب-انابيب التوصيل-الفلفات-الكونترول


----------



## الطير الجريح (24 أبريل 2009)

انا عايز افهم واسال عن بعض الا شياء


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (25 أبريل 2009)

المهاجر35 قال:


> الهدروليك عالم لا حدود له
> استطيع مساعدتك اذا ححدت لي اي شيء تريدوخاصةفي
> مضخات الخرسانة-خلاط الخرسانة-steering pump-hydrulic pump-الدارات الهيدروليكية
> وعلى كل حال فاءن اي دارة هيدروليكية تتالف من:
> الهيدروليك بمب-انابيب التوصيل-الفلفات-الكونترول


 
:56:
أولا ً - شكرا ً جزيلا ً على الرد
ثانيا ً- كتحديد للموضوع المطلوب ( Hydrulic Pump ونبذة عامة عن المنظومات الهيدروليكية ) باللغة العربية ..... شكرا ً مقدما ً


----------



## احمد عامر (25 يونيو 2009)

كل المطلوب واكثر مع مفاجأت قريبا 
كل هذا علي موقع عالم الهيدروليك
www.fluid-power.blogspot.com


----------



## alansari2007 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن احد يساعدني في شرح المضخات الهيدروليكيه وخصوصا الفالفات مع الصور ومالمخططات رجاءا


----------



## عظمه (28 مايو 2010)

يا المهاجر ممكن تساعدنى انا عندى مشروع تخرج وعاوز منظومات هيدروليكيه متعددت الاستخدامات ممكن لو سمحت


----------



## SADOONAT (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي المواضيع الجميلة . سؤالي هو هل ان هناك ضغض اقصي يجب الا يتعداه الزيت مهما كانت قيمة هذا الضغط ام انه حسب المضخة والقوة المطلوبة .جزيتم خيرا.


----------



## سامي فخري صبري (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الجهود مع التقدير


----------



## قيس مصطفى (16 أبريل 2011)

وأنا كمان بدي أتوسع أكتر بمجال الهيدروليك
أرجو أن أرى بعض الكتب الإلكترونية حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## sendbad5200 (17 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على الجهود مع التقدير*​


----------



## moustafa.fair (5 أغسطس 2012)

انا عايز اعرف كل حاجة عن محطات الخرسانة واعطالها وصيانتها


----------

